# DW Review- EZ Car Care Cherry Bomb Shampoo



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW EZ Car Care Cherry Bomb Shampoo Review*

1st Up thanks to Darren at Ez Car Care for sending me some more samples to review.

I was pretty excited to see what the rest of the range has to offer following the recent reviews we have seen, for more information on the EZ Car Care range have a look here: http://ezcarcare.co.uk/

Shampoos..... We are really lucky at the moment to have a whole host of really good shampoos on the market and a good shampoo helps improve the whole washing experience, we can take it as a given that any shampoo worth its salt will be a good cleaner as most are so its more about the lubricity to stop any marring when washing.

The washing and drying stages are where the majority of swirls occur so to have a well lubed shampoo is essential, couple this with good wash media and you should minimise the amount of marring caused :thumb:

So lets see what Cherry Bomb has to offer....

*The Product:*

The Product supplied comes in a good quality PET bottle with the rather smart EZ branding on it, the label has all the information required including dosing instructions.

The actual shampoo is purple in colour and as the name hints at smells of cherries which is lovely. The actual shampoo is really thick and glooopy (I have got to say i prefer a shampoo to be a bit thinner in consistency for dosing purposes but only a small niggle).

*Ez Car Care say:*

*Cherry Bomb- A sublime cherry scented shampoo with a complex formula that will create a high foaming ph. neutral car shampoo that is suitable for every day maintenance washes.

Cherry Bomb is safe to use and will not remove any existing polishes, waxes or sealants. Containing anti marring additives, it'll glade across the paintwork with ease.

Firstly rinse vehicle, then, simply dilute 1 part shampoo to 250 parts water. Wash with our outstanding merino wool wash mitt or equivalent, cleaning all surfaces thoroughly, then rinse using pressured water.
*

Sounds good, so it smells of cherries, is wax safe and highly dilutable:thumb:

*The Method:*

As it was Valentines day it was only right to give Mrs P's Mini a wash, it might put her in a better mood 

2 weeks had elapsed since its last wash and as usual it was a bit of a mess so a good test of wash products.



The car was 1st given a snow foam prewash using Ez Car Care Sub Zero snow foam (Review to follow) and was looking pretty clean....



The Snow foam was rinsed off prior to washing operations commencing :thumb:

I am not one for measuring and certainly didnt bother working out a 250-1 ratio so went for a small 20ml dose into the wash bucket.



The wash bucket was then filled with 15ltrs approx of warm water, the bucket was then agitated with the PW and I am pleased to report that there was a tonne of suds over flowing the top of the bucket, the lovely cherry smell also filled the air 



Using a Dooka wash pad I started to wash the car, there was very little drag on the pad as it glided over the panels with ease but it was still possible to feel the panels ( a too highly lubricated shampoo will stop you feeling the panels and you will just glide over the muck)



There was just about the right amount of suds too, any more and it would have been annoying and any less you would not have been able to see where you had been, so just right. You can also see from the rinse bucket that a fair amount of chod was removed from the panels, so yes its a good cleaner.

The Panels were then pressure washed off to leave a really clean finish which was satisfying.

So all good so far.:thumb:

*Price:*

Before i type this I didnt know how much it was so was a bit taken back to be honest.....

Currently £4.12 for 500ml and is available from here: http://ezcarcare.co.uk/new-products/cherry-bomb-luxury-car-care-shampoo-500ml.html.

This is exceedingly cheap for a great quality shampoo, valuewise this works out to be 16p per wash which is really good and a 500ml bottle would yield 25 washes :thumb:

*Would I use it again?:*

Ermmm, at this price its a no brainer 

*Conclusion:*

EZ Car Care Cherry Bomb Shampoo is a really effective well lubricated shampoo which has suprised me a little bit with how competent it is in all departments, it smells good cleans well and at 16p per wash is exceeding good value.

If you want a new shampoo which at a budget price without budget performance i would seriously try this one :thumb:



Ez Car Care Cherry Bomb Shampoo really punches above its weight and ticks all the boxes you would want from a shampoo :thumb:

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "

*Thanks for reading:wave:*


----------

